# Shampoo for frequent baths?



## Brydean (Apr 3, 2008)

I was wondering if any one had shampoo suggestions for frequent baths. Right now I am using a shampoo for light colored dogs, I don't know the brand.
I usually bath my poodle/schnauzer mix once a week.
But last summer and he looks like this summer also, he needs more frequent baths. He LOVES to roll. As soon as he is let outside he goes tearing out and starts rolling all over the place! LOL It is hysterical to watch. But he is not picky what he rolls on! Actually the more disgusting the better! Hence the need for more frequent baths!
I don't want to damage his skin, but I also don't want him making my house and furniture smell.
Thanks!!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I have no idea, but im chiming in just so I can hear what others say. 

My Aussie is filthy all the time due to we do a lot of outside stuff, I was told by Aussie people to just hose them off with water, but it doesn't get rid of the odor. So I would love to find something that is good for frequent bathing. lol


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I use earthbath puppy shampoo. and I had to use it at least once a week with Manna in the spring when everything was mud and rotten vegetation. The smellier and slimier the better, especially when you have a longer coat, gotta scrub that smell right down to the pores. 

The puppy stuff is extra gentle and smells delicious I could eat the stuff. I don't know where I got it, I think it was a puppy warming gift from someone. But here's the site http://www.earthbath.com/dogs.php


Edit: looking at the bottle, it's 100% biodegradable and made in the U.S.


Edit #2: ingredients all natural


> Purified water, renewable coconut based cleansers, aloe vera, natural cherry essence, olive oil squalene (natural preservative). All ingredients are natural and 100% biodegradable.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

We use FURminator puppy shampoo.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I like natures specialties, which is what I was recommended when I had the same question lol. anything mild and detergent free should be fine though. I use natural aloe shampoos for my baby dog who needs bathed twice a week in spring/summer due to her allergies.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Look for one that is detergent free, they are usually safe for every day use. I also recommend you use conditioner, that way you put some moisture back in the coat/skin.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

Right now I use some that I made on my own. I use baby J&J, water, apple cider vinegar, and a bit of glycerin. It seems harmless enough, has a bit of flea repelling properties and the dog seems to like it. I've also used earthbath shampoos in the past and they are GREAT!


----------



## Analytical Ada (Apr 23, 2013)

I use Epi-Soothe shampoo with oatmeal. It is soap-free and doesn't have any odd perfumes to it. I bought it when I needed to add $5 to my online order of Trifexis in order to get free shipping and it turned out to be a nice find.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just get a basic, everyday pet shampoo. No oatmeal (its drying) and no other fancy stuff. Just basic shampoo, in whatever smell you like. The most important part is rinsing completely. Be sure no residue is left anywhere in the coat or skin.


----------



## Brydean (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! I'll find a detergent free one!!


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

You'll find the more you brush the dog, the less they'll stink. I would really recommend against weekly bathing.


----------



## MinnieMoo (May 28, 2013)

I use Espree all natural puppy shampoo. I was recently at the vet to receive flea/tick med and because I bathe my dogs a lot in the summer, I asked which shampoo I should use. They suggested something with no soap(tearfree) and no oatmeal, so it wouldn't take off the flea meds. The only one I could find was the Espree natural puppy shampoo and I love it! It has a nice powder scent. 

http://www.petco.com/product/102682...d_Dog_1-_-Espree Natural Puppy Shampoo-102682


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i looove earthbath shampoo! i use it at least once week...and have no issues with it. does not dry out the skin at all.


----------



## Brydean (Apr 3, 2008)

NicoleIsStoked said:


> You'll find the more you brush the dog, the less they'll stink. I would really recommend against weekly bathing.


Doesn't work when they roll in dead worms or poop, like mine likes to! A good bath is the only thing that will help! LOL


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

I've always ordered the professional concentrated stuff from pet edge or other pet supply places. I think it's more cost effective to purchase in gallon (and a bottle to dilute..these are not made for full strength use). I've heard many of them are more gentle and maybe it's just me...but since it's diluted it seems easier to rinse.

I try different things but right now on my GSD I like Isle of Dogs Stay Clean and I really like Best Shot Ultra Wash. They both seem to clean really well and she has seasonal allergies/sensitive skin and these have not bothered her at all.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I use Cindra shampoo, but it apparently washes off flea and tick preventative. I don't have use for it where we're living, so I don't worry about that.

My animals are also bathed weekly.

Cindra dilutes 16:1


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Miss Bugs said:


> I like natures specialties, which is what I was recommended when I had the same question lol. anything mild and detergent free should be fine though. I use natural aloe shampoos for my baby dog who needs bathed twice a week in spring/summer due to her allergies.


A second for Nature's Specialties! My go-to is Plum Silky, which smells great, cleans very well, and goes a LONG way. I dilute a 16 oz bottle into two gallons, and it still cleans very well! It also makes this shampoo ridiculously affordable! I also use Almond Crisp on the Deerhound, and it works as well, while leaving the crispy coat.

You can also look into the Berry Gentle, which is designed for puppies, but can be used on any dog. You should have success with preventing skin irritation. 

I DON'T represent this company, I swear! I just really like them!

ETA: This stuff is hard to find, but now you can order from their website: http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com


----------



## saimgee123 (May 18, 2013)

I am using natural aloe shampoos for my little puppy from long time and its really so good. After shampoo my dog's hairs looks so good and shine. This shampoo have several natural herbals which make it so good and useful.


----------



## Growwhite (May 16, 2013)

i've not used yet a particular brand as diverse choices have been picked by me whenever it comes to make my pet have a bath ... actually I'm looking for an apt one for the same ...


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Right now I've been using Tropiclean products. I love it, and she smells soooo good.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Honestly when we go to the beach alot, I dont want to overdo the soap on her skin so I do a strong hose down outside and spot clean the special areas like her fringes and butt that need it (and I use doggie shampoo or even just the conditioner to deodorize) and then let her air dry.....


----------



## magnoliasouth (Jun 3, 2013)

Personally, I don't bother with shampoo and I just use a conditioner. As a human nurse (and former employee of a plastic surgeon) I'm always trying to teach people that soap on their skin is bad, bad, bad. People think that because it's bubbly and "soap" it's good, but that's not necessarily true. Though I'm not a dog expert by any means, I know their skin is a lot more sensitive than human skin, so I use conditioner only while giving them a good scrub with a zoom groom.

I do know that they used to say (I was a member of a retriever hunting club and we were reminded over and over and over again about this) water dogs (Goldens, Labs, Chessie's, etc.) shouldn't have either soap or conditioner because it destroys their water-repelling coat. A good rinse and brush is all that is necessary.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

magnoliasouth said:


> Personally, I don't bother with shampoo and I just use a conditioner. As a human nurse (and former employee of a plastic surgeon) I'm always trying to teach people that soap on their skin is bad, bad, bad. People think that because it's bubbly and "soap" it's good, but that's not necessarily true. Though I'm not a dog expert by any means, I know their skin is a lot more sensitive than human skin, so I use conditioner only while giving them a good scrub with a zoom groom.
> 
> I do know that they used to say (I was a member of a retriever hunting club and we were reminded over and over and over again about this) water dogs (Goldens, Labs, Chessie's, etc.) shouldn't have either soap or conditioner because it destroys their water-repelling coat. A good rinse and brush is all that is necessary.


Dogs skin is not more sensitive than ours. I cannot imagine just using conditioner. lol Dogs need shampoo...they are oily, stepping in poop, running amock in all kinds of stuff...there is nothing wrong with soap on them. Especially when diluted properly. There is a big difference in a drying soap, and a diluted shampoo. Conditioners leave alot of residue..I don't use them very often, unless I am really growing coat on something. If a water dog like a lab, etc is actually being used as a hunting dog in the water, then less frequent baths are necessary, and yes, you want the coat oily to repel the water. However, todays quality pet products do not strip all the natural oils from the coat.


----------

